# Finsh your preps. It seems the masses are being told.....



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Finish your preps. It seems the masses are being told that food is scarce.


http://www2.nysun.com/article/74994

Food Rationing Confronts Breadbasket of the World

By JOSH GERSTEIN
Staff Reporter of the Sun
April 21, 2008


MOUNTAIN VIEW, Calif. â Many parts of America, long considered the breadbasket of the world, are now confronting a once unthinkable phenomenon: food rationing. Major retailers in New York, in areas of New England, and on the West Coast are limiting purchases of flour, rice, and cooking oil as demand outstrips supply. There are also anecdotal reports that some consumers are hoarding grain stocks.

P.S. the site seems to be getting slammed so it may take a few tries to get it to load.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> some consumers are hoarding grain stocks.


I can't think of anyone who would do that....


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I can't think of anyone who would do that....


Well I for one would never try to hoard during a time of scarcity. But their is no problem...... Remember it's all OK..... Just go back to


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> Finish your preps. It seems the masses are being told that food is scarce.
> 
> 
> http://www2.nysun.com/article/74994
> ...




I just read that article on another site that I frequent... 

It seems that everyday I hear someone talking about stocking up on food and the "regular" folks around here seem to be worried. People who have never planted gardens since I lived here are all out planting, and I have heard them talking about food shortages coming while standing in the store lines...


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

stanb999 said:


> .... There are also anecdotal reports that some consumers are *hoarding* grain stocks ....


Yep, here it comes already. Those who have prepared are going to be labeled with the big "H" bomb. Buying when supplies are plentiful is not hoarding. Refusing to give your preps to those who didn't buy when supplies were plentiful is not hoarding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

As always, a closed mouth will gather no government busybodies.

.....Alan.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I noticed that the article said many people are starting gardens this year.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Madame said:


> I noticed that the article said many people are starting gardens this year.


Yes, I've noticed that among the people at church -- some who've never had a garden since I've known them are talking about starting one this year. I think a few of them are even beginning to see how serious things are getting.

Kathleen


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, I am seeing more gardens this year in my local area than I've ever seen around here in the more than two decades I've been here.

.....Alan.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Yes, I've noticed that among the people at church -- some who've never had a garden since I've known them are talking about starting one this year. I think a few of them are even beginning to see how serious things are getting. Kathleen


And after years of teaching gardening classes at our church with no one actually doing it - they all now want me to come and get that garden in the ground for them..... Meaning, you come and dig and I will watch. Alas. And I will probably do it too.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

stanb999 - Good find. :goodjob:

Mom_of_Four - Too cute. 

"Due to the limited availability of rice, we are limiting rice purchases based on your prior purchasing history," a sign above the dwindling supply said.

I underlined 'prior purchasing history' because this is how I see rationing happening at the big box members club. It seems it would be pretty easy to 'flag' prior purchases of rice, flour, oil, etc. and not allow further purchases for some many days into the future.

If you also notice they are not limiting 'hot pockets' or other frozen foods. Just the staples. It could be though that it is bakers etc. buying up flour and oil as the article mentioned.

IMO I don't think we will have long in waiting before the DGI masses awake. It also could be that the 'Don't Get It' masses will never wake up.

Nothing to see here, please move along.

*Remember*... The first one to panic... wins.


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

Yesterday at WalMart (yes, I have been known to shop at WalMart) I bought 20 pounds of US-grown medium-grain rice for $8.46.

The entire bottom shelf was filled with 20 pound bags.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just went to heat up my lunch in the breakroom here at work - CNN has as their lead story complete with pretty graphics and urgent sounding music: 
*GLOBAL FOOD CRISIS*

The news is out, let's just see if the crowded masses even have enough spark of life still left to notice.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/06/f...ner=permalink&exprod=permalink&pagewanted=all


New York Times, y'all.


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

virtualco said:


> stanb999 - Good find. :goodjob:
> 
> Mom_of_Four - Too cute.
> 
> ...



This is very disturbing. And to think this disturbs me then when it gets really bad how disturbing that will be.

I was also noting and going to quote that from the article (about how Costco can keep track of consumer purchases. )

And it is not just the big box stores that can keep track. Don't forget that anytime you buy using those "club cards" or your atm or credit card those purchases can also be tracked.

I will post this from the article:
The Patels seemed headed for disappointment, as most Costco members were being allowed to buy only one bag. Moments earlier, a clerk dropped two sacks back on the stack after taking them from another customer who tried to exceed the one-bag cap.

"Due to the limited availability of rice, we are limiting rice purchases based on your prior purchasing history," a sign above the dwindling supply said.

---It doesn't sound like just bakery people being limited.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

No big box stores around here and I use cash for food. I still remember Y2K when I was in a store just before the end of the year and a dingbat was in line ahead of me stocking up on frozen microwave foods. She was telling me how she was "prepping". I asked her how she intended to microwave them or keep them frozen if the electricity was off. I got a blank look! Anyway if people are buying flour and rice it seems they've got the right idea this time around.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Yes, I've noticed that among the people at church -- some who've never had a garden since I've known them are talking about starting one this year. I think a few of them are even beginning to see how serious things are getting.
> 
> Kathleen



I have a suggestion for all the churches out there with large mowing lawns. Start a church garden for those who cannot or haven't a place for a garden at home. They would be resposible to help out. (many different ways to go about it.) All would benifit. Bring it up with your church leaders and Pastors. :goodjob:


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I go by a church regularly and last year they put in a HUGE garden. I hope they do it again this year. It stayed well tended and in great shape all summer long.

I love seeing folks taking control of their own well-being.

ETA: We, too, have switched to using cash for a lot of our purchases, so they can't be tracked. Some we order online and use a debit card, which is a bummer. May check into using money orders or something instead. Cashier's check could be traced, right? Could a money order?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

My elderly neighbor came over last night and spoke up about the news and the food prices. 

I mentioned that she might want to buy a bit more rice and wheat when she goes shopping, she looked at me and said that she will buy a couple more boxes of her instant rice but she does not use wheat so that is not a worry.

I know, I know, I should have used the word 'flour' but I just bought wheat berries so it just came out. I do wonder how people like her are going to eat if SHTF

My mom is now 'stocking up'.....she bought an extra 5 lbs of rice last week. What can you do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

You should have told her to buy a bit more rice and flour then. If she doesn't use grain wheat then now isn't the time for her to rush out and buy it. If flour is what she uses that's what she should stock up on.

A small beginning is a beginning just the same. Keep encouraging them.

.....Alan.


----------



## tnborn (Mar 18, 2005)

I've had read on several other sites about the shortages. I have also read that waltons is backed up on orders. I haven't ordered anything yet from them. I'm more of a beans and rice type person. So, I will try to order something from waltons this week as well as other places.

yep, folks are getting wise. expect id purchases to start.:bash:


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> You should have told her to buy a bit more rice and flour then. If she doesn't use grain wheat then now isn't the time for her to rush out and buy it. If flour is what she uses that's what she should stock up on.
> 
> A small beginning is a beginning just the same. Keep encouraging them.
> 
> .....Alan.


the funny thing is she really did not connect the fact that her bread that she buys is made of wheat. OH she said, 'that is why my bread has gone up to almost $3 a loaf'
this is the 70 year old woman that thinks it is wonderful that I know how to get eggs from chickens.

once she thought about it she said she should also buy an extra box of Cream of Wheat.

She is a sweet old lady thou


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

turtlehead said:


> I go by a church regularly and last year they put in a HUGE garden. I hope they do it again this year. It stayed well tended and in great shape all summer long.
> 
> I love seeing folks taking control of their own well-being.
> 
> ETA: We, too, have switched to using cash for a lot of our purchases, so they can't be tracked. Some we order online and use a debit card, which is a bummer. *May check into using money orders or something instead. Cashier's check could be traced, right? Could a money order?*


I beleive that they can. 

If you use a check or debit card to purchase them then they can certainly be traced to you. 

Otherwise I think just the location they are sold can be traced. Though that could lead back to you as well. 

But if SHTF I think the authorities will have more important things to do than track M.O.'s.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> I have a suggestion for all the churches out there with large mowing lawns. Start a church garden for those who cannot or haven't a place for a garden at home. They would be resposible to help out. (many different ways to go about it.) All would benifit. Bring it up with your church leaders and Pastors. :goodjob:


That is such a terrific idea. Besides benefiting the church community/family, it would also cut down on the waste of gas spent mowing every week! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

To buy a postal money order you have to pay cash. No checks or debit or credit cards at all.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

stanb999 said:


> Finish your preps. It seems the masses are being told that food is scarce.
> 
> http://www2.nysun.com/article/74994
> 
> "Food Rationing Confronts Breadbasket of the World"


And on page two of that report, this advertisement:

50% Gains in Grain Stock
How to Make 50% per Year from the Upcoming Grain Shortage-Free Report

Appears to me that somebody will always try to make extra profit from a bad situation. Now, I agree with free enterprise, and that making a profit is the reason that people are in business, (and thus provide employment), however I personally feel that there is something morally unjust about using systems that assist in forcing the price of essential commodities up beyond a reasonable limit. (One of the principal reasons that I detest share markets and futures trading.)


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Mom of Four, I also have switched to cash to purchase my bulk supplies: Using the plastic gives the powers-that-be a way to flag what you have stocked, and may work against you if they ever decide to 'audit' your preps 'for the common good'.


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

Glen Beck was on CNN ranting about how everyone should head to the grocery stores and buy food. Also talking about rationing, and shortages.

It has started...the sheep are being told.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> To buy a postal money order you have to pay cash. No checks or debit or credit cards at all.


I buy Postal MOs all the time with debit cards.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> And after years of teaching gardening classes at our church with no one actually doing it - they all now want me to come and get that garden in the ground for them..... Meaning, you come and dig and I will watch. Alas. And I will probably do it too.


You could always barter :goodjob:


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

If you buy a money order with cash, you mail it to the entity you want to pay. You - apprently - have ordered something with at least the address where you want it to be mailed, or where you want to pick it up. Whoever you ordered it from has a record of "some" name - yours or one you made up. They also have an some kind of an address, and probably other information.

In other words, yes, a money order can be traced. Especially if "the government" decides they want to trace it.
grief


----------



## horselover.com (Jul 3, 2006)

I tried to find a link, but apparently Fox News hasn't posted one yet ---
Last night Cavuto poked fun at this topic, and suggested that someone start a rumor that there was a shortage of brussel sprouts just to see if the public would run out and 'stock up'
His opinion as far as I could tell, is that food shortages in America is a laughable subject, and that the general public will fall for anything

kinda made me :grump:


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> I go by a church regularly and last year they put in a HUGE garden. I hope they do it again this year. It stayed well tended and in great shape all summer long.
> 
> I love seeing folks taking control of their own well-being.
> 
> ETA: We, too, have switched to using cash for a lot of our purchases, so they can't be tracked. Some we order online and use a debit card, which is a bummer. May check into using money orders or something instead. Cashier's check could be traced, right? Could a money order?


I buy MO all the time. Postal MO Can be purchased with cash or DEBIT cards, Even if you buy with cash the MO can be traced to you. *When you purchase MO they remove the 3rd copy for their hard copy and keep it. you can have them traced thru the PO, as I have had to have it done before cost 6.00. *

and as another said your address does appear on the envelope, However you *do not *have to put your addy on the MO only the persons or buisiness name AND you can write a note or invoice along with the MO so if it is ran only the *RECIEVERS* name is on the MO and NOT yours. downside is you have no receipt you actually purchased the product.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

If you are truly worried about it being traced back to you then ALL forms of mail order are out. It is a natural fact that records will be kept of who paid for it and to where it was shipped.

I think this is going way over the top myself, but if you just have got to have no records of was bought and by whom then cash is king. Buy it locally from some place that does not make you show some form of identification to shop there which means Sam's Club and all other membership bulk buying places are out.

Your local supermarket on the other hand does not care who you are. Walk in, get what you want, pay cash, walk out. Unless you think someone is going to be standing in the parking lot recording tag numbers that is.

.....Alan.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Good info on the money orders and cashiers' checks, thanks you guys. Looks like one more reason that buying local with cash is a good idea.

I just hate the thought of working my tail off to provide for my family and prepare for hard times, only to have the goobermint come in and decide I'm hoarding and I need to share with the "less fortunate". The less fortunate didn't share their ski boat and condominium in Vale, Colorado wtih me, I don't want to share my wheat and sugar with them.

I'm so selfish and mean


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Unless you think someone is going to be standing in the parking lot recording tag numbers that is.
> 
> .....Alan.


That's why I keep my license plate covered in mud....

No, I'm not that paranoid... it'd be a waste of time... as we all know the bar codes have embedded gps locating inks... that can be activated to locate the precise locations of our food stocks...:TFH:

One thing that makes me feel more comfortable (less paranoid) is my 911 addy doesn't match up with my physical addy.

'sides, I feed my chickens all the extra food I apparently purchase...


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

rafter said:


> Glen Beck was on CNN ranting about how everyone should head to the grocery stores and buy food. Also talking about rationing, and shortages.
> 
> It has started...the sheep are being told.


Are you pulling our leg? Did he really talk about that on CNN?


----------



## pigletmsu (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't know about CNN, but he was going on about it this morning on his radio show. I was like, old news Beck! I already know all this. He was talking about Japan's lack of butter, and the shortage of grain due to ethanol--lots of railing on about ethanol. And some other things that I didn't catch because my kids were being too loud. 

And then I went to buy gas today as the prices were spiking from $3.39 to $3.69 and when I was all done, saw the sign saying that I just filled my tank with gas that was 10% ethanol and I just wanted to scream at the gas station for burning our food.:grump:


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, the ethanol thing really makes you wonder about some stuff. Remember how Monsanto wanted to help "feed the world" with their gm crops? That's how they started convincing people to accept gm. Well, just about every cornfield used for ethanol is Monsanto "roundup ready corn". I've seen it on the bags myself. That right there is your proof they are a bunch of greedy liars. Now, of course, they will come to save us with their gm crops "to help feed the world", to help alleviate the shortage they have created.

Doesn't it always seem to work that way with those types, Create the Problem, Offer the Solution? (Ranting!)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I live in the corn belt and land prices have gone out of sight. Lately the farm news shows have been talking about impending farm crisis like we had in the 80's. Remember Farm Aid/Willie Nelson? I've been telling people for a couple months that I anticipate a new farm crisis come fall. Guess we'll have to wait and see. Personally I don't think ethonol would be financially feasible without government subsidies.

I haven't noticed any empty shelves in the stores around here. Nor have I noticed anyone stocking up. Fareway had pork loins for 99Â¢ a pound and there was a mob at the meat counter (3 deep!) when I went to buy a couple...just the usual save a buck rush.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

:rotfl:


Ann-NWIowa said:


> I live in the corn belt and land prices have gone out of sight. Lately the farm news shows have been talking about impending farm crisis like we had in the 80's. Remember Farm Aid/Willie Nelson? I've been telling people for a couple months that I anticipate a new farm crisis come fall.



Am I evil for thinking a crisis would be good for me?

I don't wish anybody bad times but it would sure give small timers like me a chance to get an actual income producing sized farm at prices that won't leave a mortgage behing for my grandkids.......

All the floating by on loans and subsidies , rent 1000+ acres at a time set will fold up like a house of cards.

I see grain prices go sky high and the cows up the road go real lean. Been wanting that 80 acres real bad too. Not sure if the; lives 50 miles away, could care less if their cows eat our crops from starvation escapes, owner who has a large roofing business could sustain a crisis.

I'm sick and tired of absentee owner, wealthy, know nothings messing up farming economics by their insane investments. Saw one the other day paying $30 an acre for a plane to spread chemical, that did not actually include the chemical price.:rotfl:

Sorry if I seem catty. It just cheeses me off when everyone has their hands in the agricultural cookie jar and end up turning the whole thing upside down. Let the farmers do their job, quit letting government and commodities brokers make a mess. Let us have a free market and things would be a lot less volitale. 

Too many cooks spoil the broth.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

HintonLady Said:

_It just cheeses me off ............_

I like that !! I'm adding that to my vocabulary today !! I'm glad you had the onions to stand up and say what needed said !!

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

It is expected there will be an agricultural land bubble following the credit bubble. It was discussed in a Senate hearing on banking not too long ago. The reason being that agricultural land follows the prices of commodities, and with them sky-rocketing, so will be farm land which is expected to create a rush to purchase and then an eventual collapse when prices level out.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Yes, I've noticed that among the people at church -- some who've never had a garden since I've known them are talking about starting one this year. I think a few of them are even beginning to see how serious things are getting.
> 
> Kathleen


 if they're first time garden planters, then they won't notice that fertilizer has also doubled in price


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is an article from the wall street journal....

It's getting scary quick.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120881517227532621.html


Load Up the Pantry
April 21, 2008 6:47 p.m.

I don't want to alarm anybody, but maybe it's time for Americans to start stockpiling food.

No, this is not a drill.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Good find stanb999.

NBC Nightly News tonight reported on the world wide food crisis. I think it is a series and don't know if it ran yesterday.

[ame]http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032619/#24261496[/ame]

Batten down the hatches mates. There's an ill wind blowing.

Can I panic now?


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad I bought the stuff I bought last month, wish I'd got more while I was at it. But how does one _finish_ one's preps? There's always something else you need.


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

More:
World Food Program warns of 'silent tsunami' of hunger 
By DAVID STRINGER, Associated Press Writer Tue Apr 22

LONDON - Ration cards. Genetically modified crops. The end of pile-it-high, sell-it-cheap supermarkets.

...OK, stop right there. That first sentence is enough to send shivers up my spine!

Article goes on to say:
"He said world leaders must help increase food production, rethink their push on biofuels â which many blame for pushing up food prices â and consider anew the once taboo topic of growing genetically modified crops."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080422/ap_on_re_eu/world_food_crisis


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I live in the corn belt and land prices have gone out of sight. Lately the farm news shows have been talking about impending farm crisis like we had in the 80's. Remember Farm Aid/Willie Nelson?


Yep, and it was good ol' Willie that helped get us in this ethanol mess. He was a major backer of the ethanol movement and did all sorts of TV commercials (about how he only uses ethanol for us bus and vehicles...bla, bla bla), benefits, etc. to promote ethanol use.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> Lately the farm news shows have been talking about impending farm crisis like we had in the 80's.


What I see happening is farmers not farming because they won't be able to afford the fuel, seed, fertilizer, etc... Wonder what would happen if XX number of farmers decide to rest their land this year?


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Karen said:


> Yep, and it was good ol' Willie that helped get us in this ethanol mess. He was a major backer of the ethanol movement and did all sorts of TV commercials (about how he only uses ethanol for us bus and vehicles...bla, bla bla), benefits, etc. to promote ethanol use.


Not to be argumentative, but I think Willie is a bio-diesel supporter, not ethanol.

http://www.biowillieusa.com/



> For more than 20 years, country singer Willie Nelson has been one of the most recognizable advocates of the American farmer. As founder and president of Farm Aid, Nelson has been involved in campaigns spotlighting the plight of the family farm, holding benefit concerts and raising money to help with the changing industry. Now, the legendary singer has a whole new approach to promoting American farm life â BioWillieÂ®, a premium biodiesel brand.
> 
> Nelson first learned about biodiesel in 2004 from his wife Annie, when she purchased a car that could run on biodiesel. After noticing the benefits of the fuel, Nelson started The Willie Nelson Biodiesel Co., which produced and distributed BioWillie biodiesel, at Carlâs Corner, a well-known truck stop, on Interstate 35 between Dallas and Waco. Carlâs Corner is where the BioWillie revolution began.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Doesn't the 'bio' part of biodiesel come from soybeans ?? If we could produce a diesel fuel for thew truckers that cost half of what regular diesel does, costs would definitely come down on everything. I don't see that as a bad thing.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Biodiesel can be made from almost any vegetable oil. All Vegetable oils have different properties that make it either a good source for Biodiesel or not. You can make Biodiesel out of fresh oil or used oil from restaurants.

Think about how many tons of used veggie oil we throw away in this country with all of the restaurants.....


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

btw, we use biodiesel when we can... burns cleaner and more efficient than regular diesel.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Karen said:


> Yep, and it was good ol' Willie that helped get us in this ethanol mess. He was a major backer of the ethanol movement and did all sorts of TV commercials (about how he only uses ethanol for us bus and vehicles...bla, bla bla), benefits, etc. to promote ethanol use.


 Sorry, but Willy has been promoting BIODIESEL, not ethanol. And dont forget that there is still significant food value left in distillers grain, at least if you are a cow. (Which is still where a large portion of our grain goes, to feed cattle. They waste most of the inherent energy of the grain by releasing METHANE anyway. )


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

pigletmsu said:


> Don't know about CNN, but he was going on about it this morning on his radio show. I was like, old news Beck! I already know all this. He was talking about Japan's lack of butter, and the shortage of grain due to ethanol--lots of railing on about ethanol. And some other things that I didn't catch because my kids were being too loud.
> 
> And then I went to buy gas today as the prices were spiking from $3.39 to $3.69 and when I was all done, saw the sign saying that I just filled my tank with gas that was 10% ethanol and I just wanted to scream at the gas station for burning our food.:grump:


 Not trying to be a pain, but it wasnt just the gas station burning up your food, it was also the one who willingly put it into thier gas tank...


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

JGex said:


> Biodiesel can be made from almost any vegetable oil. All Vegetable oils have different properties that make it either a good source for Biodiesel or not. You can make Biodiesel out of fresh oil or used oil from restaurants.
> 
> Think about how many tons of used veggie oil we throw away in this country with all of the restaurants.....


 Most used veggie oil is bought up by industry, goes by the trade name of 'yellow grease', I dont beleive much gets landfilled anymore. Goes to make chicken feed, mostly. We contacted the local renderer a few years back about buying large quantities...


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

greg273 said:


> Most used veggie oil is bought up by industry, goes by the trade name of 'yellow grease', I dont beleive much gets landfilled anymore. Goes to make chicken feed, mostly. We contacted the local renderer a few years back about buying large quantities...


Ugh, poor chickens... at least it's not going in a landfill, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> Well I for one would never try to hoard during a time of scarcity.


I got it while there was plenty.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Horns Bach said:


> Are you pulling our leg? Did he really talk about that on CNN?


I assume this video: [ame]http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2008/04/22/beck.food.fears.cnn[/ame] I'm on dialup so I haven't seen that one yet.


Horns Bach said:


> Remember how Monsanto wanted to help "feed the world" with their gm crops? That's how they started convincing people to accept gm. Well, just about every cornfield used for ethanol is Monsanto "roundup ready corn". I've seen it on the bags myself. That right there is your proof they are a bunch of greedy liars. *Now, of course, they will come to save us with their gm crops "to help feed the world", to help alleviate the shortage they have created.
> 
> Doesn't it always seem to work that way with those types, Create the Problem, Offer the Solution? *(Ranting!)


 Yep.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Chuck-prime said:


> You could always barter :goodjob:


Now there's an idea.....Hmmm. Have to think about that one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> Here is an article from the wall street journal....
> 
> It's getting scary quick.
> 
> ...


 Now, of all the articles that have been posted thus far THIS ONE makes the most cogent argument. Return on investment and rising prices.

I still would not go and spend all of my cash savings on food, but the man makes a very good point that the rate of increase of food prices is more than one can get in return for many short term investments. Money talks and many people will listen to it when they won't hear many other arguments.

I'm sending this article off to a number of fence-sitters that I know. Every one of them make a good deal more money than I do and this might be what it takes to get them down on my side of the fence.

.....Alan.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I bought the last two 20 lb. bags of rice at a local Walmart this morning. They were $9.48 a bag. The shelves were full of the one and five pound bags, though, and I'm not sure this particular store keeps many of the bigger bags normally. 

As I was leaving, I stopped to show my receipt to the elderly lady at the front door. She glanced into the cart and asked me if I liked rice. I told her yes, that all my family liked it. We chatted for a couple of minutes as she told me she was from Arkansas and they ate a lot of rice there. As I pushed the cart away, I stopped and commented to her that she might want to put a few bags back because of the shortage. She looked a little surprised and as I started away again, she said, "Thank you."

While she didn't seem to have heard the news stories about this, she picked up very quickly what I was telling her in those few words. So far, shelves seem to be full here.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I went to the store yesterday just to troll for sale items and premium canned veggies - Green Giant - were $1.08 a freakin can. 

It's just been about 2 weeks since I hit a grocery store and I noticed a LOT of items that the price had creeped up on.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

JGex said:


> I went to the store yesterday just to troll for sale items and premium canned veggies - Green Giant - were $1.08 a freakin can.
> 
> It's just been about 2 weeks since I hit a grocery store and I noticed a LOT of items that the price had creeped up on.




What do you mean a can? 14 oz? If so..yikes but that is high. I have such an ample supply of canned goods especially veggies so I haven't bought anymore for some time...I am preparing to be shocked when I shop for them next week..


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> What do you mean a can? 14 oz? If so..yikes but that is high. I have such an ample supply of canned goods especially veggies so I haven't bought anymore for some time...I am preparing to be shocked when I shop for them next week..


Yeah, a 14-15 oz can... I know I was shocked.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

JGex, I consider a buy one get one free at that price a good deal. I like brand names and Publix will run a buy one get one free every other week or so on canned veggies. When they do I will get a dozen or so.

A little bit at a time adds up quickly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

I mostly shop the store perimeter, but now and again I go down aisles to look for sale items or something, and lately when I've done that I've been blown away by some of the prices I've seen.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

virtualco said:


> JGex, I consider a buy one get one free at that price a good deal. I like brand names and Publix will run a buy one get one free every other week or so on canned veggies. When they do I will get a dozen or so.
> 
> A little bit at a time adds up quickly.


They did have a Del Monte 10 for $5 deal on sliced carrots, peas and a couple of other items. I consider that a pretty good deal, too. It was just the prices they were passing off as regular, non-sale that had my mouth hanging open.

I'm in a position with the pantry that I have the luxury of being able to just buy what's on sale, so no worries here.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Grocery prices are not creeping up they are leaping up. Aldis prices are up but not nearly as much as the supermarkets.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> I have a suggestion for all the churches out there with large mowing lawns. Start a church garden for those who cannot or haven't a place for a garden at home. They would be resposible to help out. (many different ways to go about it.) All would benifit. Bring it up with your church leaders and Pastors. :goodjob:



I wish we did have a big lawn. Ours is an old down-town church with barely enough space for everyone to park for Sunday morning service. We do have a margin of grass around the building, and one family, who rent their home, have started a little garden on the south side of the church. There's a lot of open ground around town that could be used for gardening, but the power will have to stay on or we'd be hauling water from the river -- we get NO rain from mid-June to at least the middle of September (other than possibly a brief thunder shower once or twice). Crops here are totally dependent on irrigation. Without electricity for irrigation, this area will revert to range cattle and sheep.

Kathleen


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

The local paper today is full of articles about the food shortage. 

I am so happy I didn't wait until NOW to stock up.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

ladycat said:


> The local paper today is full of articles about the food shortage.
> 
> *I am so happy I didn't wait until NOW to stock up.*


No kidding, huh?

I am happy, however, that some sense of urgency has washed over the great unwashed. Awareness is the first step in people _really_ starting to look at how things they've always taken for granted may not be as dependable as it once seemed.

Maybe we're entering an age of enlightenment.










A girl can always hope, can't she?


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Now, of all the articles that have been posted thus far THIS ONE makes the most cogent argument. Return on investment and rising prices.
> 
> I still would not go and spend all of my cash savings on food, but the man makes a very good point that the rate of increase of food prices is more than one can get in return for many short term investments. Money talks and many people will listen to it when they won't hear many other arguments.
> 
> ...


 Just passed it on to my SIL who has worked for the PO for so long with a secure job and income that he don't think anything can happen, I've been sending him flags daily for weeks, i wish he would wake up.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

JGex said:


> I went to the store yesterday just to troll for sale items and premium canned veggies - Green Giant - were $1.08 a freakin can.
> 
> It's just been about 2 weeks since I hit a grocery store and I noticed a LOT of items that the price had creeped up on.


Canned veggies have been over $1/can here for some time. 2-3 years at least. Generally every February they'll go on for half price for a couple of weeks. With your dollar tanking relative to ours it's made the canned veggies here cheaper relatively, this spring instead of 2 weeks the half price sales have lasted (some stores) for almost 3 months now.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I stand corrected on the Willie Nelson thing. It is biodiesel!! And here I've been mad at Willie for 3 years now! :doh:

DH and I went to the store yesterday. We only shop once a month so we really notice the prices getting higher from each month to the next. Makes me wonder where it will all stop.

The thing that makes me so blasted mad is how much things have gone up and packaged in smaller quantities! Just as one example, if they kept the same amount in the cereal boxes, it's gotta be the equivelent to paying $6 a box. And what's up with those really small size boxes of cereal. There's like 4 bowls in there. It works out to about $4 a bowl. Gesh! 

We eat oatmeal or cream of wheat most days, but even at that, the oatmeal box is only about 1/2 full now. I hate paying for air!:flame:


----------

